# XSD Description Tool



## Shoox (12. Apr 2011)

Hallo,
kennt jemand ein FreeWare Tool mit dem man einfach ein XSD beschreiben kann?
Um genauer zu sein: Es soll die Nodes aus dem XSD übersichtlich in ein Textdokument geben damit ich diese dann einzeln beschreiben kann.

Ein Tool hätte ich dafür eigentlich schon gefunden: den Adivo TechWriter, nur der ist nicht wirklich billig für das was er eigentlich nur macht.

Jemand einen Tipp?
LG, Shoox

€: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit DocFlex? Ein Teil des gesamten Paketes ist als FreeWare erhältlich und eventuell könnte das schon das Ziel meiner Suche sein


----------



## Wildcard (12. Apr 2011)

Am besten du dokumentierst die XSD in der XSD über das Documentation Element. Daraus kannst du dir dann zB per XSLT eine aufbereitete Ausgabe erstellen.


----------



## Shoox (13. Apr 2011)

XSLT - nach kurzem googeln scheint es eigentlich genau das zu sein, was ich brauche =) habe nml mein XSD eh mit documentation/annotation versehen. Vielen Dank.
Ich habe aber mehrere Java XSLT processor gefunden - Xalan, SAXON und TrAX - ist TrAX wirklich der "Standard"? Bzw hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht?


----------

